# A couple of things



## tripp (Jan 13, 2011)

How do u post pictures on this board? I'm trying to do it from my I phone. Also my pup has identical white patches on both sides of her front shoulders. Is that pretty normal? I would put a pic on here but I can't figure it out.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

You can post upload an avatar by clicking 'profile' then 'forum profile.' If you want to attach pictures to your post, click on 'attachments & other options' just below the posting box where you type. This is how I do it from my home computer anyway. I have not tried attaching & uploading pics on my android phone. Good Luck!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Some V's do have white on the coat but it's not the breed standard.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Our pup Holley has white on her chest (see attached picture). Her dad had a little spot so I guess that's where it came from. We love that about her.


----------



## tripp (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry there not really white, there more like lighter patches of hair. But there identical on both sides. What is the best way to clean there ears? Also how often and what is the beat way to bath them when there pups


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi has the "light patches". She sounds identical to the way Kobi's shoulders are. 

As for bathing, I'd say ONLY if absolutely necessary. Kobi's first bath was at 3 months, warm water ONLY because I think he laid in some pee in his crate. Since then he hasn't really had a bath, just various times he's been in a creek or sprayed with a hose. I only bath him if he really smells (never), otherwise I let him lick himself clean. Hasn't been a problem yet.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie gets two baths per year -- one in the Spring and one in the Fall. I take him to my sister's house and we bathe him in the driveway, because she has hot and cold water plumbed to an outside faucet. We choose a warm, sunny day. He gets a nice, warm water bath and seems to really enjoy it! He stands still and kind of leans into us as we soap him up and rinse him down. I use "no tears" puppy shampoo on him. The whole process is pretty easy, really, but I don't think he needs any more baths than those two. Vizslas are such clean dogs. He bathes himself every night after dinner. He gets a toe nail trim and ear cleaning once a month. I use ear cleaning solution that I buy from the Vet.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Mischa has two blonde patches on each shoulder. I call these wings. She also has some blonde fur around her bum. I know of another V with the same and believe this is normal.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Here is the stuff I have seen recommended for ear cleaning:

http://www.amazon.com/Epi-Otic-Virb...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1305199993&sr=8-1

You take that, soak some cotton balls with it, stick it in their ears, close the flap (lol), and rub them around. You can also use a q-tip to clean inside of the ear. From what I have read you won't be able to harm the dog's ear drum due to the shape of the ear canal.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin gets a bath, usually, once per week; however, she is in the woods & creek daily. Mud is a frequent hazard too :. I'd prefer to go longer between baths, and when I can, I do.

The lighter patches on the shoulders, if I understand correctly, are sometimes referred to as a "saddle." Lighter shading is normal & typical.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout has patches of lighter hair on his shoulders.

We never gave him a bath as a pup, and only gets one now if he rolls in dirt or something. We also don't do it in the bath, he gets showers. We have a handheld shower and he goes on and we basically hose him off, much easier then trying to hold him in a bathtub.

As for posting pictures, if your pics are hosted on a website such as facebook, or photobucket, just right click on the photo, copy the info for the picture (it usually ends in . jpg or .gif) then insert image tags into your post







and paste the copies link in between the image tags.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I use a paper towel with some hydrogen peroxide on it. I would start off with just water and use the hydrogen peroxide for the last pass through the ears. I wouldn't use a Qtip. Copper gets dirty often. We baith him when he starts to smell or when he rolls or runs through the mud. After a good roll on some dead varmints, is also a good time to baith them. ???


----------

